# Too clingy?



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Is it possible for a puppy to be too clingy? Heidi spends most of her time tucked into my jumper or dressing gown. If she is down on the floor she jumps to be picked up. If I am eating dinner she scratches at my top til she can snuggle down with just her head poking out. Im sure Adam and Hannah spent more time playing/terrorizing the cats when they were younger.
Dont get me wrong I dont think I make her dependent. She sleeps downstairs in a crate and goes to her 'auntie's' house 2-3 times a week for 4-5hrs a night. She is always happy to see my friend and barely acknowledges Ive left!! Also any bad behaviour gets her dumped onto the floor as well.
Anybody else's chi rather cuddle with you then do anything else??


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tabitha is my cuddler. She would be wrapped up around my neck all day if I allowed her  When I first brought her home, I thought she was very needy. I have since decided that she just prefers snuggling with her humans more than other activities. Jerry must run and fetch and bounce around every day. Tabitha needs to cuddle. They have such individual personalities. Heidi just sounds a bit like Tabitha. Enjoy!


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Rubi is a snuggler too. She doesnt chew toys, or pig ears, or anything, she doesnt play, she doesnt much enjoy running around, but she adores being on mommy's lap, even in the car (i only let her on my lap when the car is stopped, like at a drive thru window). Everytime I sit down somewhere, she is scratching at my leg to pick her up, she snuggles with ME at night, not hubby, even though he's much warmer! Some dogs just prefer to be snuggled or held.

Jake cant stand to be held though. He wriggles out of your arms if you pick him up, he will jump up onto my lap for a good scratch though, but doesnt stay up more than a min or two.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper is 65/35 in favor of snuggle bug time. A personal favorite of mine and the hubby's. 
As a puppy he could sleep for a good hr or 2 at a time on us and he never liked being left alone.
He don't like it 13 months later either...he seeks cuddles and naps with us
just as much as he seeks the car, a good chewy and play time.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey needs to be running all the time dragging socks and fetching balls. Wears us out. Thought it would change when she was spayed but no change...


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Lindsay is my snugglebug but luvs to run and play as well and chew on bull sticks,my latest puppy mill recue, have had her for a month. She had med ical problems when I 1st got her and now she is health, all 18 ounces of her, my little trooper, full of the dickens too!


----------



## LisaC (Jul 28, 2009)

My 1 yr. old Damian, wants to be with me ALL the time. He cries and cries everytime I leave. My husband has to carry him around until he calms down. I think that he has separation anxiety.
LisaC


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Phew! At least Heidi is fairly normal then.LOL
I have to admit its quite nice having playful pups and a cuddler too.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dahlia has always been a snuggler.
She would sit on my chest all day at the computer
if I let her.Its a wonder I get anything done! LOL.
When Im busy she is content to nap in her playpen
or play by herself there with her toys.
She does not roam our house as its fully carpeted and we rent.
She is not happy sitting on your lap, it must be your chest
under your chin.Im so glad she is tiny!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lexie was very clingy as a young pup. I don't think she knew she had feet until she was about 7 months old. I carried her everywhere wrapped in a blanket. When I brought Chance home she found out that play time was actually quite fun. As she aged she outgrew some of the clinginess, and now is actually pretty independent. All of mine love snuggle and cuddle time, though. I could sit and hold them all day and they'd be happy snuggled under a blankie in Mom's lap. But since I can't do that, they either play or lay under the blankies or in a snuggle sack. Or go to granny to be held. :lol:


----------



## LisaC (Jul 28, 2009)

I love to cuddle with my little guy, he is so sweet. Always ready to show me love.
LisaC


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Oh yes!!!!!!!!!

I have just come home from a hard day at work, I am still feeling exhausted by a cold I've had, travelled home on a packed train - and then-

I get home, put on my fleece and slippers and all that Bruno wants is to be up on my lap cuddling -----Blisssssssss!!

I love his need to be cuddled!


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

Aquarius said:


> Oh yes!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have just come home from a hard day at work, I am still feeling exhausted by a cold I've had, travelled home on a packed train - and then-
> 
> ...





That's soo sweet!!! I love getting on the couch and then Taco jumps up and just wants to be loved. It's one of the things that keeps me going during the day!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Catherine! My Ernie loves snuggling better than the heat register when the furnace comes on! And that's a lot. But I love it. My others like to snuggle too, but not like Ernie the Klingon! lol

I think I may have spelled your name wrong?


----------



## <maxiwoowoo> (Oct 22, 2008)

My Max would rather be sitting on my lap or close to me. But Milo, he ALWAYS has a toy in his mouth. No matter what he is doing. It's funny because when I get home on my lunch break I take them outside and he always brings a toy outside with him and drops it in the same place so he could do his business. Max runs away from toys..lol


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

"Klingon"...funny.....I like it!!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

He's my Velcro Dog for sure!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Draco likes to snuggle, but only for a little while, he would rather play with his toys...he wants us to play with him though...now that cold weather is setting in, he does love his snuggle sack and a warmed up heat bag.


----------



## LisaC (Jul 28, 2009)

Damian loves to play with his toys! but he also loves to just sit with me as much as posible.
LisaC


----------

